

Isaac Asimov imagined the Khan Academy in 1988 - paufernandez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJAIERgWhZQ

======
paufernandez
"... and you ask, and you can find out, and you can follow it up, and you can
do it in you own home, at your own speed, in your own direction, on your own
time. Then everyone would enjoy learning..."

